# 350z



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Saw one on the road this morning in Irvine.. off of Jeffrey and Alton... A mauve color one with chrome...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Noo Way? You've got to be kidding?!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah some blonde woman was driving it. looked pretty nice but it's sad when these cars go to ppl like that... I bet that car never sees 5 grand...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *Yeah some blonde woman was driving it. looked pretty nice but it's sad when these cars go to ppl like that... I bet that car never sees 5 grand... *


 Not to discredit you or anything James, but the 350Z is not released to the public until end of august. You could have seen maybe a SC430 or an Audi TT, they look damned close to the 350Z.

-Sam


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

No I'm pretty sure it was a 350... maybe she worked at Nissan? I'm sure because I saw the Nissan logo on the front of the hood.

I passed by it so I COULD be wrong... if I am, sorry for giving out the bum scoop.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn...I saw something that looked like a nissan micra or something at the gas station, and the lady didn't speak proper english, so I could not distinguish what car it was...sorta odd...smaller than a sentra...like that unloved ford aspire size vehicle. 

A couple weeks ago, coming home from somewhere or another, I saw what looked like a Primera Wagon...I was like "WTF!?!" because of the distinguishable nissan logo on the front...it was coming off the 241 toll road onto Santa Marg. Pkway.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *No I'm pretty sure it was a 350... maybe she worked at Nissan? I'm sure because I saw the Nissan logo on the front of the hood. *


 Hunt her down and find out!!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah, I asked my roomate now and he was in the car with me that morning... He is SURE it was a 350Z. I saw it and I was SURE it was a 350Z... 

It was a purple (slightly darker, like a brownish purple?) and it had chrome handles if I remember correctly. The thing I first checked for is the Nissan logo... then I passed by and stuck my head out and shouted "I LOVE YOU!!!!"... Spur of the moment thing.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *Yeah, I asked my roomate now and he was in the car with me that morning... He is SURE it was a 350Z. I saw it and I was SURE it was a 350Z...
> 
> It was a purple (slightly darker, like a brownish purple?) and it had chrome handles if I remember correctly. The thing I first checked for is the Nissan logo... then I passed by and stuck my head out and shouted "I LOVE YOU!!!!"... Spur of the moment thing. *


You know what you have to do now, right? Carry your digicam wherever you go...and get us a spyshot. hehehehe...your pictures could be another enthusiast's pleasure. hehehe


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

You know what? For the sake of reputation I have been carrying it with me! I'm POSITIVE it was a 350Z...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*npm*

look for our "Driving Impressions" in next month's NPM


----------



## choopak (Oct 3, 2004)

*MY NOS'D UP Z, wanna run*

http://www.msnusers.com/JOeYSTyLeVOL1/myz.msnw?Page=Last


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

choopak said:


> http://www.msnusers.com/JOeYSTyLeVOL1/myz.msnw?Page=Last


way to go bringing up a 2 year old post doushe


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

LMAO, I see another 16 year old got a 350.
What a waste of a good car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

choopak said:


> http://www.msnusers.com/JOeYSTyLeVOL1/myz.msnw?Page=Last



well, at least you searched...other than brining a post up from 6feetunder.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

chimmike said:


> well, at least you searched...other than brining a post up from 6feetunder.



Maybe it's a sign to all current Z owners... This one will be a parts car in about a month.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

choopak said:


> http://www.msnusers.com/JOeYSTyLeVOL1/myz.msnw?Page=Last


has posted this exact same thing in 3 other threads


----------

